# Our Betta is like in a coma



## Felipe (Feb 3, 2012)

I found our Betta out of the tank when I woke up in the morning. I do not know for how long he has been out. I quickly put him back in the tank and he was alive. He was very active before, but since the accident is totally inactive. He moves slowly. Can Betta have a stroke? What can I do to "revive" him?


----------



## chrissylee13 (Jan 1, 2012)

oh my. i'm so sorry to hear about your fish! :[ i don't really have any personal experience on this but how long has he been back in the water? is there a lid on your tank? i would give him some time to recuperate. warm clean water.


----------



## Felipe (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks for your quick answer. He was out of the water this morning and being kind of dormant all day. We got him in clean water and, you are right, he sits next to the heater. Thanks again


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Depending on how long he was out of the water for, he might have some kind of internal damage.

I've found once the eyes start clouding over and drying out, it generally means it will be a difficult recovery period if the fish doesn't succumb first.

Clean water (I use IAL and aquarium salt for serious cases), dim lighting and providing high-protein foods, is about all you can do for fish that have jumped. You don't want to add any medications as this could stress an already compromised system. 

Hopefully he recovers. It's terrible finding them half-dead on the floor.


----------



## Felipe (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks so much. We do not know how long was out of the water. We found him on our glass table and was stuck on it (part of the fins left on the glass). We just rushed to put him back in the water, so we didn't looked at the eyes (did not even know to look). You gave us great suggestions, thanks so much. We will get these things tomorrow from the pet store and hopefully he will recover.


----------



## Felipe (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks everyone
unfortunately little betta did not make it. We tried it all.
:BIGsad:


----------



## Bonbonisbff (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## Felipe (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks
we will get a new companion for our Bianca
Ciao


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

That's a real shame. He must have been out of the water that little bit too long. At least he had someone looking out for him in his final few days.


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

Bummer, one of my females decided to jump when I removed the lid to siphon water out for 25pct change. Guess she got excited and thought it was food time. Luckily I was there and was able to plop her back in the tank right away, she does have fin damage tho but otherwise active and eating so should recover.

Luckily she didn't jump to the rear of the tank behind the desk, otherwise there would have been no way to get to her.


----------



## hemingway (Feb 9, 2012)

Sorry about your loss.

I raised Killi fish for quite a few years and had all my tanks covered as much as possible. It still happened that one would find a way to flip out of the tank through the tiny opening for the filter hoses.

Usually I could toss the flipped out fish back in and it would live, but the most time I would imagine any of these fish were out of water was two hours.


----------

